# Antonio Carraro



## Justagrunt (Oct 20, 2018)

Morning gents,
As I said I had acquired two Antonio Carraros one 3800 hst and the other a 4400hst. They are in for restoration as they are in a bit of a sorry state but it would be criminal to let them rot away.
They have been sitting in a barn for quite some time and the barn now has to be removed for development. I'll not say what I paid for them as it might be a bit upsetting for some .
The 3300 is fitted with a Lombardini 1503 which I have had running and the 4400 is fitted with a Yanmar 3TNV88 which I have to collect yet as I could only get one on a trailer at a time.
Attached photo of 3300 hst
Rob


----------



## Justagrunt (Oct 20, 2018)

Justagrunt said:


> Morning gents,
> As I said I had acquired two Antonio Carraros one 3800 hst and the other a 4400hst. They are in for restoration as they are in a bit of a sorry state but it would be criminal to let them rot away.
> They have been sitting in a barn for quite some time and the barn now has to be removed for development. I'll not say what I paid for them as it might be a bit upsetting for some .
> The 3300 is fitted with a Lombardini 1503 which I have had running and the 4400 is fitted with a Yanmar 3TNV88 which I have to collect yet as I could only get one on a trailer at a time.
> ...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've never heard of these machines until today. Looks like an interesting project for you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That Yanmar has a very unique injection pump.. IF your not familiar w/ it & cant get it started & decide to do your own repairs.. u better get a book on the inj. pump..
What I would do is> DONT TRY to start it.. remove the electric solenoid on the back of the pump & reach in & see if u can move the control rack in & out..
IF u cant, its locked up & no amount of cranking is gonna fix that..
Also, theres a big plug on the right side of the pump 15/16 or 7/8 wrench will get it off.
THAT PLUG is for the overflow valve.. it has a spring & piston behind it..
Reach in w/ a strong magnet & see if the piston will move/come out..
Once u get the piston free, fuel can start to flow.. IF the rack is free & the ov.flo is free.. IT MIGHT start..
Good luck.. & thanks for the pictures..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Antonio Carraro is situated in the heart of North Eastern Italy, in the Padova area.
Founded in 1910 by Giovanni Carraro, the company has been producing compact, multi-functional, four wheel drive, 20 to 95 HP tractors since 1960. It has been a world leader in the sector for specialized tractors in the agricultural and civil sectors since the seventies and it is the top brand in Italy for compact tractors. Antonio Carraro’s design philosophy for its products is based on the idea of continual technological innovation which is geared towards developing technical solutions which offer maximum comfort and performance.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

That, was of course a Public Service Information mini-Blog........LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting tractor, for sure! I think the idea behind the design was for use in the orchards in the mountains of Italy.


----------



## Justagrunt (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments, the Antonio shown has the Lambardini engine which is working fine well maybe a slight diesel knock when cold but I'll live with that. Picking the second one up on Tuesday that's th 4400 model with the Yanmar engine and thanks for that sound advise "the pump guy".
Got two more pics on let me know what you guys think.
Rob


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a mighty fine tractor Rob! Hope it all works out for you, keep us posted.


----------

